# Liverpool FC deadline day transfers



## csirl (1 Feb 2011)

I'm a Liverpool FC fan and I feel like I've had my pockets picked regarding the Andy Carroll deal.

I've no difficulty with the €50m for Torres - its a fair valuation. I've also no difficulty with the Suarez deal.

However, €35m for Andy Carroll? While I agree he has some potential, he's a player with very little top flight experience - only 6 months in the top division. There is so much more that Liverpool could have done with €35m - 2-3 genuine world class players.

To me this has all the hallmarks of a panic buy - club lost all sense of reason once the €50m transfer clause in Torres' contract was triggered. Would have been better banking the money and using it effectively in the Summer when there are less time contraints and a permanent manager is in place.


----------



## Staples (1 Feb 2011)

Talks between Torres and Chelsea have broken down. 

John Terry can't agree personal terms with Fernando's wife!



csirl said:


> However, €35m for Andy Carroll? While I agree he has some potential, he's a player with very little top flight experience - only 6 months in the top division. There is so much more that Liverpool could have done with €35m - 2-3 genuine world class players.
> 
> To me this has all the hallmarks of a panic buy - club lost all sense of reason once the €50m transfer clause in Torres' contract was triggered. Would have been better banking the money and using it effectively in the Summer when there are less time contraints and a permanent manager is in place.


 
Agreed. Whatever comfort you may have got from getting £50m for your best player, spending the bulk of it on an inexperienced player like Carroll smacks of panic. If I was a Liverpool fan, I'd be concerned at the very real possibility that Carroll could turn out to be the most expensive flash in the pan ever, in which case the net return on Torres would effectively be £15m. 

A poor day's business, all things considered.


----------



## burger1979 (1 Feb 2011)

I thought that this was going to be a 'quiet' transfer window, but the last week hs shown that the world of football can please and anger in a matter of hours. I think your are right with regards Carroll, too much money on a player who has not priven himself. I would have sold Torres (good business by Pool there), then gotten in some fresher more proven talent with the transfer money. Newcastle are laughing all the way to the bank, get rid of a troublesome player and bag a load of money, bit of a win win for them at the moment. 

The other problem with this sort of money floating around football and the cost of these transfers is that it makes football as a business appear out of touch with reality, £50 mill for one person!!!???? All these costs have to borne out somewhere and it will be the poor fan over time that will have to pay for it, increased ticket prices, increased merchandise prices, increase in subscriptions to SKY etc. etc.


----------



## Shawady (1 Feb 2011)

I aggree 36 million for Andy Carroll sounds crazy. As someone pointed out this morning, David Villa cost 34 million and there is no way Andy Carroll is in that class.
He has potential and might prove people wrong but it sounds like a panic buy alright.


----------



## Latrade (1 Feb 2011)

Shawady said:


> I aggree 36 million for Andy Carroll sounds crazy. As someone pointed out this morning, David Villa cost 34 million and there is no way Andy Carroll is in that class.
> He has potential and might prove people wrong but it sounds like a panic buy alright.


 
+1, but also not helped when clubs know you're about to come into £50m, suddenly everyone's price goes up.


----------



## Liamos (1 Feb 2011)

Really don't understand the Carroll transfer. There was no need for Liverpool to buy anybody. They could have waited until the summer. They already have Suarez. What are they going to do between now and the end of the season anyway? Finish between 6th and 10th? Its not like he''s going to push them into the Champions League places.


----------



## Shawady (1 Feb 2011)

Maybe Dalglish wants to finish as high up as possible to push his own case for the job on a permanent basis?

Liverpool might have been better to push more for Charlie Adams and leave the hunt for a second striker until the summer.


----------



## Latrade (1 Feb 2011)

Shawady said:


> Maybe Dalglish wants to finish as high up as possible to push his own case for the job on a permanent basis?
> 
> Liverpool might have been better to push more for Charlie Adams and leave the hunt for a second striker until the summer.


 
Don't forget that Babbel had gone too, so even less options for back up striker.


----------



## Shawady (1 Feb 2011)

How much did they get for him?


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2011)

Babel went for £6m. Suarez was always coming to Liverpool, no matter what happen with Torres. This transfer was identified a long time ago. He was to play in an attacking 4 with Torres leading the line. Sadly this wont happen though. Suarez will bring goals, and he will be a different attacking option.

The Carroll deal took everyone by surprise and especially the fee. He is only worth whatever someone is willing to pay and Liverpool obviously wanted to pay big big money for him. In my opinion he is worth about £15m and no more. He came from a mediocre Newcastle team, he was one of their big hopes for the future, but slapping a valuation of £35m is just daft but they got it. I do feel there was a bit of panic buying from Liverpool, reports suggest that a few bids were flying around and Carroll's was accepted. 

Would love to have seen the Ashley Young deal go through and also bring Charlie Adam to Anfield would have added to the squad.


----------



## Cantona7 (1 Feb 2011)

Liverpool have acquired two "proven" goalscorers for nett €10million and dumped a player who only played 45 games in the last 2 seasons..though he did score 30 odd goals..

Mike Ashley's business accumen may have risen a few points after last nights transfer. As suggested on Newstalk's Off the Ball last night, Andy Carroll..Duncan Ferguson Mark II..

Was SAF right when he stated there's no value in the market.


----------



## csirl (1 Feb 2011)

> Would love to have seen the Ashley Young deal go through and also bring Charlie Adam to Anfield would have added to the squad.


 
I think Charlie Adam is a genuine flash in the pan. A 25 year old lower level journeyman (Blackpool are his 5th club) who's been fairly medicore for most of his career. Like Carroll, only 6 months experience in the top flight.


----------



## MrMan (1 Feb 2011)

csirl said:


> I think Charlie Adam is a genuine flash in the pan. A 25 year old lower level journeyman (Blackpool are his 5th club) who's been fairly medicore for most of his career. Like Carroll, only 6 months experience in the top flight.



Or he could end up following Houghtons path to success at Anfield, same age and plenty of clubs under Ray's belt when he joined Liverpool.


----------



## ivuernis (1 Feb 2011)

If the signings improve both Chelsea and Liverpool then it should make the chase for title and the European places more exciting. United still have to play Chelsea twice and if Torres and Drogba hit it off then it will be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Feb 2011)

csirl said:


> I think Charlie Adam is a genuine flash in the pan. A 25 year old lower level journeyman (Blackpool are his 5th club) who's been fairly medicore for most of his career. Like Carroll, only 6 months experience in the top flight.


 
I like him , great first touch and quite a bit of vision , I'm sorry the Spurs move fell true as I think he could have offered something.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Feb 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> I like him , great first touch and quite a bit of vision , I'm sorry the Spurs move fell true as I think he could have offered something.



How many midfielders do Spurs need? Huddlestone, Bale, Lennon, Jenas, Van der Vaart, Palacios, Modric, Kranjcar, Pienaar - they can't keep them all happy! Can't see how Adam would have been anything other than a backup to Modric at best.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Feb 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> How many midfielders do Spurs need? Huddlestone, Bale, Lennon, Jenas, Van der Vaart, Palacios, Modric, Kranjcar, Pienaar - they can't keep them all happy! Can't see how Adam would have been anything other than a backup to Modric at best.




Huddlestone is long term injured , jenas and Kranjcar are surplus to requirements and will be sold this summer and Palacios to say the least is inconsistent although when on his game is formidable.


----------



## PaddyW (2 Feb 2011)

I wouldn't be too quick to write off Carroll just yet. It may seem a panic buy, but another striker had to be gotten in. We need two strikers, the club had been crying out for it for the past few years. After all the fuss has died down, I'm not too sad that Torres has gone now. The style of play had to be suited to him, whereas now I reckon we have more options with Carroll and Suarez, so can vary the tactics some. A few points to note, if we were to compare Carroll to a striker legend, Alan Shearer :

- Both reasonable starts to the careers - Shearer 23 in 118 over 4 years @ Southampton / Carroll 31 in 80 over 5 years @ Newcastle.
- Both record transfers aged 22 - Shearer £3.3m in 1992 / Carroll £35m in 2011.
- Both left to go work with Dalglish in the North West.
- Both Geordies and No.9's @ Newcastle.

The omens are good so far and if one man can bring out his best, then we have that man in King Kenny.

I was a bit miffed that we didn't get Ashley Young or Adam, but the club made serious offers and got turned down. In fact, with Adam at one stage they offered €14m for him, but Blackpool were trying to hold out for more. In the end he almost went to Spurs for half that! I'm glad to see that the club is now a spending club and aren't afraid to dole out the cash for those they want. For too many years we saw great players being sold (Alonso, Mascherano for instance) and only a part of their transfer fees being used to buy bit part players. 

I have a renewed confidence now, have't been this excited about the club for years. Long may it last!


----------



## csirl (2 Feb 2011)

> I was a bit miffed that we didn't get Ashley Young or Adam, but the club made serious offers and got turned down.


 
I dont understand the fixation with bidding over the odds for British players - they are way over priced for what you get. There is much better value with buying players from abroad. Also, the likes of Young, Adams, Carroll etc. are not 'world class players' and if Liverpool is to challenge for Champions League honours in the future it will need its entire starting line-up to be world class players.


----------



## Shawady (2 Feb 2011)

Liverpool are away to Chelsea on Sunday. Should be interesting.


----------



## PaddyW (2 Feb 2011)

csirl said:


> I dont understand the fixation with bidding over the odds for British players - they are way over priced for what you get. There is much better value with buying players from abroad. Also, the likes of Young, Adams, Carroll etc. are not 'world class players' and if Liverpool is to challenge for Champions League honours in the future it will need its entire starting line-up to be world class players.



Due to the new rules they brought in you have to have a certain amount of British players in the squad now, therefore they do tend to have their prices inflated because of their nationality. I have no doubts they will bring in young, quality foreign players, but there are only so many you can name in your 25 man squad.


----------



## Sunny (2 Feb 2011)

PaddyW said:


> Due to the new rules they brought in you have to have a certain amount of British players in the squad now, therefore they do tend to have their prices inflated because of their nationality. I have no doubts they will bring in young, quality foreign players, but there are only so many you can name in your 25 man squad.


 
They don't have to be British, they just have to be home grown i.e. spent three years before their 21st birthday in the UK hence why British clubs are targeting kids from all over the world and bringing them over as 17 year olds.


----------



## csirl (2 Feb 2011)

PaddyW said:


> Due to the new rules they brought in you have to have a certain amount of British players in the squad now, therefore they do tend to have their prices inflated because of their nationality. I have no doubts they will bring in young, quality foreign players, but there are only so many you can name in your 25 man squad.


 
This rule has absolutely zero chance of surviving a court challenge as it is at odds with national & EU employment law and freedom of trade laws. Smart clubs know this and ignore it.


----------



## Sunny (2 Feb 2011)

csirl said:


> This rule has absolutely zero chance of surviving a court challenge as it is at odds with national & EU employment law and freedom of trade laws. Smart clubs know this and ignore it.


 
Nobody is ignoring it. It is not against the law. A similar scheme has been in place in Countries like Spain for a while.


----------



## Deiseblue (3 Feb 2011)

Loved the Guardians monikers for the Pools 2 new forwards - Fightey and Bitey !


----------



## Liamos (4 Feb 2011)

They've also been nicknamed 'Lou and Andy'. (Little Britain fans will understand)


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Feb 2011)

Did ye hear that Torres said today that he was delighted to have joined a *big* club? I support Leeds but Chelsea a bigger club that Liverpool??? 

I guess money counts for more nowadays than tradition and success!


----------



## boaber (6 Feb 2011)

Fernando who?


----------



## Pique318 (7 Feb 2011)

and in other news, the Metropolitan Police are questioning Jamie Carragher on suspicion of Money Laundering after he was seen with assets worth £50m in his pocket on Sunday afternoon.


----------

